
Lunch with Freeman Dyson - unquote
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/03/science/freeman-dyson-institute-for-advanced-study.html
======
dunkelheit
I enjoy reading about Dyson and reading his writings. Among the greats he
seems the most human. Von Neumann was always this martian with an IQ of 500,
Einstein the quintessential absent-minded professor, Feynman the trickster
genius, Landau the force if nature in life and research. But stories about
Dyson always radiate human warmth. Very inspiring.

~~~
mhh__
I actually think Schwinger is (one of) the most _human_ , by which I mean
flawed.

He was famous - from Gell-Mann to Dyson to [insert famous field theorist] -
for being deliberately incomprehensible when explaining himself, very stubborn
when it came to new ideas (to an almost ridiculous extent if Murray Gell-Mann
was being serious) and almost literally obsessed with mathematical beauty over
matching experiment.

Feynman was also flawed, but more as a man than a scientist.

Edit: A lesser-known but still very important particle physicist, Tom Kibble
was known for being extremely humble and straightforward:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glHr9yrV2AI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glHr9yrV2AI)

~~~
ethn
[https://youtu.be/UKbp85zpdcY?t=270](https://youtu.be/UKbp85zpdcY?t=270)
Freeman Dyson speaking to the candidness of Schwinger in private one-on-one
discussions.

~~~
lqet
Thanks, the whole interview is extremely interesting and relaxing to watch:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVV0r6CmEsFzDA6mtmKQE...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVV0r6CmEsFzDA6mtmKQEgWfcIu49J4nN)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/99c88](https://archive.md/99c88)

~~~
stevespang
Appreciate you posting that archive version.

NY Times article will not translate to other languages via Google itools for
more than 2 seconds, it is blocked.

------
OldGuyInTheClub
The author keeps referring to him as Dr. Dyson when he was proud of never
having taken a Ph.D and explicitly hating the Ph.D system.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzC1IRYN_Ps&list=PLVV0r6CmEs...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzC1IRYN_Ps&list=PLVV0r6CmEsFzDA6mtmKQEgWfcIu49J4nN&index=95)

~~~
randcraw
I emailed the author on that very point, and she said the decision to use "Dr
Dyson" was an informed choice made by an editor and was out of her hands.

~~~
OldGuyInTheClub
Thank you. I think that is editorial overreach and given Dyson's stated views,
very disrespectful.

